# Unable to load Leopard



## BobS1 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have an old Mac G-4, upgraded to 1.8 GHZ, 1.28 GB of RAM. I then bought a family pack Leopard installer. When I tried to do a standard installation, the G-4 froze after half way through the installation, with a message saying it was unable to archive "additional speech voices". I called Apple support, but the Apple tech was unable to help, and said I should go to the local Genius Bar


Took it to local Apple Genius bar, but they could not solve the problem. They said maybe MAC Leopard is not compatable with the Sonnet 1.8 GHZ proceser I installed. However, inchecking with the Snnet Company website, I found that Sonnet says the processor is compatable with Leopard. I am trying to upgrade from 10.3.9. Please help on this !!!!thanks, BobSpr1


----------



## hmccorkle (Jan 9, 2009)

Are you wiping your HDD before installing Leopard, or are you upgrading?

Also, are you trying to install from a DVD or FireWire drive?


----------

